# Window Open While Pulling



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi!

We are getting ready to take a trip and are going to be travelling through Kansas (which is pretty hot right now) and I am worried that our food in the pantry will get too hot! So here is my question: do you think it is okay to leave the back window open a little bit while pulling the Outback? Ours is a 28 RSS. I didn't know if it was wise to do this, so thought I would find out what you all think! (This might not even help keep it cool that much, I don't know.)
(And thanks!)
Cindi


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Never really thought about it before. I keep my vents open all of the time so I can't see what it could possibly hurt except that rain might get in through the window if you run into any storms.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

There are stickers on my windows saying they must be closed when travelling. I'd get vent covers and leave those open if it gets too hot. On the other hand, in my experience, if the trailer was cool in the morning and is closed up with shades closed, it stays rather cool inside (usually cooler than outside). Open the vents after dinner to cool it down before you stop for the night.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We never travel with the windows opened but we do leave the roof vents open on occasion without issue.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have on occasion travelled with a side window open an inch or so. It can t do any harm, its just a window. The further you open it, obviously you become a little wider. at that point. Keep the blinds open so they do not blow around. The only way I would consider the back window is if there is also a side window open so the air has the ability to flow thru the TT, otherwise the back window would create a vacuum and probably pull dust and exhaust fumes in.

You are correct in that the stuff inside will get warmer. I had the unopened Pringles chips lid expand and when you open, it pops a little...lol.No harm tho. Keep all the shades down during travelling except where you crack a window. I travelled over 8000 miles and honestly I saw very little difference in inside temp when travelling with the roof vents open or closed. The top cabinets in my slide got the hottest, also any cabinet that had the roof as its ceiling.

John


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

For those of us with factory draw (metal) shades, it is recommended to travel with all shades pulled up to avoid damage in transit.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I wouldn't open the windows while towing... 
All the dirt from the roads will "billow" up and get inside,
this will get everything all grimy...









MaeJae


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, I didn't think about stuff getting in and getting everything grimy. Thanks for the tips, all! Maybe I am worrying for nothing, maybe the trailer will be cool enough all shut up to last through the day!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I always CLOSE them during travel. I have left covered-vents open, however.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I always CLOSE them during travel


What travel?







You have a park palace (model).









Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> We never travel with the windows opened but we do leave the roof vents open on occasion without issue.



* X 2 * We have max-air vent covers, so we can travel with the vents open - even during light showers. This really helps the camper to NOT get too hot that when we arrive at the campground we don't open the camper door to an "oven" effect. Good luck.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We never have windows open. We do have the max-air covers on the roof vents, and keep them open until it gets too cold. Never had pantry items go bad. If you are packing Chocolate bars (for S'mores) or anything else meltable, keep them as low in the camper as possible. At least on the lower part of the pantry. or at floor level in a cupboard. We do that and they haven't melted so far.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have three roof vents.....three Maxx Aire Vent covers. I have towing through downpours that were so hard we had to stop. I leave the vents open 24 hours a day/ 7 days a week and have never had any rain come in.

If you want some fresh air, put on vent covers, open the vents and leave the windows closed. Now if it is hot and you are going to use the A/C then you need to remember to close the vents after the A/C has had a chance to cool off the insides.

Gary


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> For those of us with factory draw (metal) shades, it is recommended to travel with all shades pulled up to avoid damage in transit.


we leave all our shades down and hooked into place in those little hook thingies...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > I always CLOSE them during travel
> 
> 
> What travel?
> ...


lol









We have a 28krs which has vents in the garage area...we also have max air vents on all vents, so we leave those open as well.

The stuff in the pantry got super hot though while on the road to Zion...too bad they're not vented somehow


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Four4RVing said:


> Do you think it is okay to leave the back window open a little bit while pulling the Outback?


I haven't done it on my out OB, but on a previous RV I did, and the curtains ended up totally filthy. Sure, you can wash them, but until you do, they'll look bad and maybe even get a little stinky.

If you don't have a vent protector like the MaxxAire, you can get by by only opening the vent far enough that it's cracked but not far enough so you can see daylight. The stress on an fully opened unprotected vent from traveling down the highway at 65mph (+/-) is substantial enough to cause its failure.

YMMV


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

One should not leave the windows open while towing for 2 reasons. 1) the dirt that will come into the trailer 2) the force of the air going down the road can damage the windows themselves - not a cheap fix. Plus they say right on them do not tow with windows open .

Best bet is to get those Air Max things.

Donna


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Do what you want to, but the stickers on my OB clearly stated that having windows open while towing CAN cause damage and they are not responsible for such damage. My advice is to buy Maxx-Airs, leave the front and rear roof vent open so air can circulate front to back, keep blinds/curtains closed, to keep heat out. The first thing I do, when I reach my destination is hook up to power, turn the a/c on, with the fan on high, unhook from the truck, put on my hitch lock and go get something cool to drink while the camper cools off.
Darlene


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> I have three roof vents.....three Maxx Aire Vent covers. I have towing through downpours that were so hard we had to stop. I leave the vents open 24 hours a day/ 7 days a week and have never had any rain come in.
> 
> If you want some fresh air, put on vent covers, open the vents and leave the windows closed. Now if it is hot and you are going to use the A/C then you need to remember to close the vents after the A/C has had a chance to cool off the insides.
> 
> Gary



Did you leave the roof vents open during the downpours?? If so, did anything get wet?? Depending on your answer, I might leave mine open during hard rain also...Thanks in advance


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm with skippershe. We have a 28KRS and only close the vents when camping and using heat (very rarely) or a/c. In all sorts of weather we leave the garage vents open, as well as the 3 Max Air vents especially in storage and travel. the only place water has ever gotten in (depending on the direction of the wind) was the side garage vent and it was minimal. It was attributed more to water drip. I would strongly suggest the Max Air vents and leave those open as well as leave the bathroom fan on while in travel. Since heat rises, it should balance out pretty well.
Just my 2Â¢


----------

